# Router ? for Rookie



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't have one yet. Advice on maybe what to get being a complete rookie w/ one of these. Light work around house maybe, trim, maybe some laminate, may want to make some simple furniture items i.e. cabinet, desk top, drawers etc. Nothing fancy. A beginners kit? HP rating, wattage or amps that is best for all around rookie work,bits that are commonly used etc. PM if U like.....Ed:question:


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I really like my Porter Cable fixed base mount router. Once you get one you will find all sorts of things to use it for, they are very versatile. I haven't found the need for a plunge router for the stuff that I do. A chamfered or round-over edge on something can really make the difference between looking homemade and professional. 
I have a 15 pc carbide edge set of commonly used bits that I picked up at Harbor Freight many years ago on sale for cheap compared to what they sell individual bits for at the big home improvement stores. For light duty they will get you going. I have purchased a couple of nicer ones when a project called for a nicer finish, harder wood, etc. 
some things to look for in bits: 
carbide - the high speed steel ones do not last in my experience
bearings - the ones that run along an edge of the wood need bearings or they burn the wood and lead to a lot of sanding
shank - most of the ones you will find have a 1/4" shank (my kit from HF is all 1/4") but the 1/2" shank bits are much more sturdy. expect to pay more for them, but if you are removing a bunch of wood or working with harder woods they are worth it. the porter cable I have has an interchangeable chuck so that you can use 1/4" or 1/2" shank bits.

good luck and have fun. make sure to tighten down on those bits, at the speeds that routers spin it is pretty dramatic when one gets loose.

-sammy


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

havent used mine much, but i got a kit from sears with a decent router and small table top router table. you just remove the router base and mount it upside down in the table for whatever you need. i have a few plans for this, but havent used the table yet.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I figure I will put together one that is table mounted etc. and get those heavier shank bits I have been hearing about. Carbide also...those two seem to be a must. Once I get some stuff together and start working w/ wood, U will have to pull me away from the table ..so to speak. I think it will be very relaxing for me, and something to occupy those long winter days


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

*,,,,*

If you are tinkering....any brand will work......if you are somewhat serious...Porter Cable and you will never look back..........Catfish 48


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Dewalt kit with an adjustable speed plunge router and a Bosh laminate router base. I think this set is overkill for occasional user, but I like the added capabilities of the adjustable speed as it comes in handy when working with different woods. 

What others have said, 1/2 inch bits are sturdier and ditto on the bearing equipped bits as I have used the no-bearing bits and they do burn workpiece's edge.

Good luck and show us pic of your projects.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

For lightweight work, I use a "laminate trimmer", which is a one hand unit for 1/4" shank bits. It's light and easy to manipulate without getting worn out. For heavier work, I use the 1/2" 2 hand units that also mount in my router table.

Go to Ebay to buy router bits for a much better price than locally available. I buy carbide router bits when I'm in China for a small fraction of what they sell for in the hardware stores here, and generally they're pretty good. A lot of guys are selling those same Chinese bits on Ebay, and for good prices.


----------

